# Got Built?



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

*Graduated fat loss plan - from bulk, to cut, to ripped*

Fat loss is a funny little beast.

When you???re VERY fat, your body will drop fat easily (honest!) as soon as you do ANTYHING that lowers calories and incorporates some sort of exercise.

Thing is, it doesn???t work the same way from start to finish.

This is the part where you???ll hear the rep-counters say things like ???you have to trick your body??? or ???confuse your muscles??? ??? when in fact your body will neither be tricked nor confused. It will simply respond to the stimulus provided. If YOU are tricked and confused by the nonsense these bozos try to sell you, you???ll spend a lot of money and work WAY too hard trying to get the results you seek. Don???t know about you, but I???m too cheap and lazy to spend money and effort for sub-par results that wear me out and starve me to death. (more???)


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

*UD2.Built*

Time for an update.
Recall that I began cutting January 15th, having bulked to 150.4 lbs. 

Phase I was PSMF, which I did for 12 days, followed by a two-day refeed. This got me down to 139 lbs.

Phase II was my usual ???Baby Got Back???, ???How to do Cardio if you Must??? and ???carb cycling??? combo, which I did for a month to bring up my work capacity and to prepare myself for Phase III, Lyle McDonald???s UD2.0.  (more???)


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 18, 2009)

Well look who finally started a journal!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

in!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice! would love to read more on here


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll be documenting the whole process on my blog, and I'll bump updates on here as they happen.


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

so B, you gotta give you stats... lol


----------



## vader (Mar 18, 2009)

Builts blog is one of the best on the internet


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm so excited you are keeping us up to date on this built. YAY


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll measure when I'm naked and if I remember lol but last time I checked, lesse... I think my thighs are 24", ass is 38", waist is 27", bust is like ... do you measure bust in negatives? LOL Usually around 34", biceps are 11.5 and calves were 16".

I'll get more accurate eventually. 

I'm at roughly 18-19% bodyfat right now. I'll hit 14% at just above 130, and hopefully hang onto enough size to hit 10-11% at 125-126 lbs. If I don't die first!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you doing a comp B?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, holy sweet mother of all that is good.  Yes!

I've been reading the articles you've been posting on your site.  Got my psyched about getting back with the program.

I'm very interested to keep tracking with and learning from you.


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2009)

Katt - see, here's the thing. Competition means focusing all your time, attention, diet and training one one event - The Big Dance. Months of preparation, starvation and drudgery - not to mention the tanning, grooming, and choreography - all for a minute and a half of vanity.

A-minute-and-a-HALF. 

I'm pretty much vain ALL the time. A minute and a half just isn't enough for me. 



nadirmg, thank you for reading my blog. This is going to be interesting, that's for sure. <braces for starvation>


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2009)

K - just curious.... I was wondering why you would try to hit the 10% if your weren't competing..  but, it sounds like something I would do.. lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2009)

Built said:


> I'm at roughly 18-19% bodyfat right now. I'll hit 14% at just above 130, and hopefully hang onto enough size to hit 10-11% at 125-126 lbs. If I don't die first!



What BF% are you at in your avatar?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2009)

Built said:


> biceps are 11.5* and calves were 16"...*



WOW you have pretty big calves!!
The other day in my nutrition class we got off topic and started talking about how the most common plastic surgery for males was calf implants and my TEACHER said that without perfect genes its impossible to grow calves... I had to bite my tongue as I didnt want to make a seen out of it... what did you do to get your calves up like that????


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2009)

Where are the workouts? And, we need pics .


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2009)

Why do it? That would be the "vanity" thing. 

In my avatar I'm 14%, confirmed by DEXA. 130 lbs, age 42, natural. I'm on HRT now, so this year ought to be interesting!

Calves - geez, I dunno. I highly recommend being a fat jogger for ten or more years.<sigh>

Workouts - click the UD link in my sig.

Pix - that would be my blog.


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2009)

Carbing up... rice noodles, rice cakes, and, um, rice. 

Okay, I lack imagination. 

<makes pancakes>


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

Google doc updated with my workout. Soooo sleepy...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Carbing up... rice noodles, rice cakes, and, um, rice.
> 
> Okay, I lack imagination.
> 
> <makes pancakes>






at least eat some pasta.. with alfredo.. and chicken.. throw some diced red tomatoes on top for some contrast/presentation


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't eat wheat.


----------



## nkira (Mar 21, 2009)

Built said:


> I can't eat wheat.



May I ask why?


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

Probable celiac. I have a sib with it and wheat doesn't agree with me. I eat it very rarely.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 21, 2009)

What do LISS/SFL walking stand for?  Never heard those acronyms.  That's a lot more cardio than I've been doing on UD 2.0...I may have to give that a shot.


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not doing any cardio at the moment - those are all optional sessions as far as I'm concerned. 

LISS = low intensity steady state, ie a walk. 

SFP = stubborn fat protocol, something that is outlined in excruciating detail in "daredevils are shredded", linked in my sig.


----------



## diablomex (Mar 22, 2009)

Built said:


> I'll measure when I'm naked and if I remember lol but last time I checked, lesse... I think my thighs are 24", ass is 38", waist is 27", bust is like ... do you measure bust in negatives? LOL Usually around 34", biceps are 11.5 and calves were 16".
> 
> I'll get more accurate eventually.
> 
> I'm at roughly 18-19% bodyfat right now. I'll hit 14% at just above 130, and hopefully hang onto enough size to hit 10-11% at 125-126 lbs. If I don't die first!



man, now i feel like i have small thighs mines measure a little over 27"and my calve are a little over 18".but my chest measures 51".and bi's are almost 19".


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2009)

Built said:


> I can't eat wheat.



i can cook something special then


----------



## Built (Mar 22, 2009)

That'd be swell!

Whatcha gonna make for me?


----------



## Built (Mar 22, 2009)

Google spreadsheet updated. Got my power workout in, went too long and too high with the reps. I won't do that again, but I was fine for this one. 

Depletion tomorrow...


----------



## nkira (Mar 23, 2009)

I just finished reading about Coeliac disease, its scary stuff.


----------



## Built (Mar 23, 2009)

It is. My only symptoms so far are mild - but I'm on the lookout.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2009)

Built said:


> That'd be swell!
> 
> Whatcha gonna make for me?



do you like fish? salmon, halibut or?


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

I do! I just cooked tilapia for tomorrow, had catfish yesterday morning. I'm a huge fan of halibut cheeks...

...in other news...

Another update - second depletion done, weight is now 141.4 as of this AM. Down not quite a pound from this time last week. 

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=puwEQiOhr-wRGW3lWT9pPSg&hl=en


----------



## highpockets (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Built, I need some help. My story is in the online journals as I'm testing Prince's new 1-Andro Rx. I'm cutting while on this and after reading all of your stickies and your blog, I'm not sure my diet is in line.

My maintenance is right around 2,800 calories. Lately, my appetite has really slowed, don't know if it's my age or what it is, but I have been consuming below 2,000 calories/day.

My problem is the stubborn belly fat and a bit of fat around my sides. I've lost 30 lbs over the past 4 months but would like to lose a bit more as I'm leaning up.

I'm not sure if my macros are right. I log my food everyday in fitday. below is what I ate yesterday and I have a variety of custom foods with the exact numbers. What do I need to change macro wise.

Meijer Cottage, 1 cup

Cal 110
F 5.0
C 4.0
P 13.0

Oatmeal breakfast, 1 Cup

Cal 150
F 2.5
C 27.0
P 5.0

Protein Supp., 3 scoops

Cal 390
F 6.0
C 7.5
P 78.0

Turkey, light meat, cooked, 4 slices

Cal 110
F 4.6
C 0.0
P 15.9

Bread, multigrain, 2 slices

Cal 161
F 2.4
C 29.7
P 6.4

Peanut butter, 2 TBSP

Cal 188
F 16.1
C 6.3
P 8.0

Prairie Farms Yogurt, 1 Cup

Cal 220
F 2.0
C 42.0
P 9.0

Spinach, cooked, 1 Can

Cal 157
F 8.8
C 14.4
P 11.2

Turkey, light meat, roasted, 5 oz

Cal 278
F 11.8
C 0.0
P 40.3

Egg, whole, boiled, 3 whole

Cal 232
F 15.9
C 1.7
P 18.8

Total
Cal 1,995
F 75.1
C 132.5
P 205.7

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

You losing weight?


----------



## highpockets (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm getting more defined, but I've been stuck on 245 lbs. for about 3 weeks now. Could I be replacing fat with lean muscle?


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

It's possible. 

What do you want to do?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2009)

keep this thread on track!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2009)

lol.. now im posting my fav recipe (way to stay on track)

i might have sent you this, dont remember?



> This is truly one of my favorite recipes. The herbs will gently flavor the fish and the fabulous halibut will keep all its natural qualities.
> 
> Four 1/3-pound (150g) halibut steaks
> Fine sea salt
> ...


 and if you like wine, try and find a “fat” chablis, from france.

i like to serve the fish with grilled tomatoes that have been filled with italian dressing and parmesan cheese, and maybe some diced baby red potatoes w/ garlic


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

That sounds LOVELY. 

Not much of a wine drinker, but if you have some, I'll try a glass. 

This sounds like it would be good on rice. Or even - blasphemy! - mashed potatoes!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 26, 2009)

My goal is 230 lbs. I figure another 15 pounds of fat off of my body and I should look pretty ripped. It feels like my fat is disappearing slowly right at the belly button. My pre-workout weight last night was 244 lbs, so maybe I'm movin' down again.

I guess my first question might not have been detailed enough. Regarding losing the last bit of belly fat and my diet, I wanted to make sure that the ratios of my macros were OK. Didn't know if I should reduce fats to proteins or carbs to...you get the idea. Or should I just accept the fact that, 'If it aint broke, don't fix it', because I have been losing weight eating the way I have been to date.


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2009)

It ain't broke. 

I wish I could tell you there was a magic ratio, but there isn't.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2009)

if you mash the baby red pot's and put ranch in them, they are awesome


----------



## highpockets (Mar 26, 2009)

Built said:


> It ain't broke.
> 
> I wish I could tell you there was a magic ratio, but there isn't.



OK! Thank you very much!


----------



## CG (Mar 30, 2009)

PreMier said:


> if you mash the baby red pot's and put ranch in them, they are awesome



Ugh.. Ranch?? Reaaly?? Not quite my cup of tea but hey, whatever floats your boat


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2009)

you dont use a lot, just add to taste while you mash them.


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds delish to me!

I'm pushing my depletion workouts to go Tuesday Wednesday instead of Monday Tuesday. This makes it a LOT easier to carb load Friday night and all day Saturday. 

I'm taking a rest day today on low cals/carbs. I have a potluck tomorrow and I'll do my depletion after that, which is silly but it's the best I can do under the circumstances - either that or not eat all kinds of stuff for free and that's just against my religion.


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2009)

Excel doc updated.

Weight holding steady at 141.4, being a little too casual about my diet but good to know I can do that with UD2 easily and still maintain. 

My joints feel good, too. 

For those of you just tuning in, I have been dealing with a likely herniated disk in my neck, and getting traction three times a week for about a month or so. It's coming along - very expensive, but it's coming along. It has resulted in my left lat not firing properly for about four months, so I'm off even bodyweight chinups while I teach the muscles to activate in sequence again using lighter weights. Maddening, but it IS coming along at least.


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2009)

Potlucks are my nightmare!!   Even if you take just a little of most things.. I still eat to much.


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

I was fairly restrained. Nothing like PSMF, but I'm probably no higher than maintenance for the day.


----------



## johnereb (Mar 31, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad you're digging it!

I've re-organized my days so Tuesday and Wednesday are depletions, with Friday and Saturday carbups and a Sunday power workout. This will work a LOT better for me since I would otherwise sit at my desk for carbups - not helpful. I'll be able to get a lot more carb in if I can move to help my body reglycogenate. 

Just got depletion workout 1 in. Moving up some of the weights now that I know what I'm doing-ish.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2009)

damn, sucks about the neck


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

Meh, that's okay. Weebles wobble but they don't fall down. 

I'm getting better - it is much improved. The bigger deal to me by far is the lack of lat activation, but it's coming along.


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my God, I just found my people!!!
xkcd - A Webcomic - Useless


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2009)

that site is so cute!


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

Isn't it awesome? 

My undergrad's in math/stats, so this is near and dear to my geeky heart.


----------



## Built (Apr 2, 2009)

Updated http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=puwEQiOhr-wRGW3lWT9pPSg&hl=en

Weights are coming up for leg press, bench press, leg curls. I'm getting used to using machines. So weird.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 2, 2009)

So B you did 12 straight days of basically ketosis?  What was your carb level during your pmsf?  I've cut 10 lbs over the past 5 weeks. I would do pmsf during the week and carb-up on fri and sat or sat and sun.  I might hit another week or two of this.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2009)

I wish I could set up a PSMF or a ketosis program that involved distilled liquor or even better.........BEER  :blush:


----------



## Built (Apr 2, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> So B you did 12 straight days of basically ketosis?  What was your carb level during your pmsf?  I've cut 10 lbs over the past 5 weeks. I would do pmsf during the week and carb-up on fri and sat or sat and sun.  I might hit another week or two of this.


When, in January? Yes. 

200g protein
45g fat (including 10g from fish oil)
50g carb, of which 17g was fibre
1400 calories.


----------



## Built (Apr 2, 2009)

calalily1972 said:


> I wish I could set up a PSMF or a ketosis program that involved distilled liquor or even better.........BEER  :blush:



I'm lucky in that I really don't like the taste of alcohol. Not fond of the effect either. It's just not my drug.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2009)

Built said:


> I'm lucky in that I really don't like the taste of alcohol. Not fond of the effect either. It's just not my drug.


No but I think I've heard you really......no, really like donuts


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 2, 2009)

This might sound like a stupid question...... What's ketosis?
I've heard of it but forgot what it was.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 2, 2009)

calalily1972 said:


> No but I think I've heard you really......no, really like donuts



No thats me!  I can do 12 Krispi Kremes easily.  
-----------------

Ketosis basically means you are using more fat as a primary energy source due to lack of available glucose.  Ketones are created after breaking fats down, and your body uses them instead of glucose.  Basically...to sum up....

Anyone correct me on this.  I'm not the guru.  Built could probably make it sound way more...official!


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

Built, question for you.. Do you count the carbs coming from fibrious veggies? especially Spianch, Romaine, Green Beans?


----------



## Built (Apr 2, 2009)

Merkaba's got it. 

Sara, I just fitday everything and forget it.


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2009)

Built said:


> Merkaba's got it.
> 
> Sara, I just fitday everything and forget it.



Cool! because fit day subtracts the fiber off the carbs.. and only counts the non fiber carbs


----------



## Built (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't really pay much attention to this part.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2009)

calalily1972 said:


> I wish I could set up a PSMF or a ketosis program that involved distilled liquor or even better.........BEER  :blush:



Damit...........you said the B word! Now I'm craving one!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just curious how UD 2.0 is treating you since you said you don't function well on low fat diets and yet UD 2.0 restricts dietary fat pretty heavily?


----------



## Built (Apr 12, 2009)

I go higher fat than most do. This slows down my losses, but I can't do it any other way. 

I can manage low fat for a few days though, so I try to keep it fairly low for the low carb  and carbup days. I'm still fiddling with where to put the fats though. As long as I have one high-fat day a week I can ride it out. Maybe the first low-carb day...

Now TODAY won't be a struggle - mmmmm Easter eggs....


----------



## lola1182 (Apr 23, 2009)

great read, thanks for this article!


----------



## nadirmg (Jul 20, 2009)

Built - so sorry to hear about the herniated disc..!  I know how much injuries suck.  Nearly a year after re-injuring my left RC, I'm finally able to hang clean and press 80 lbs with no pain.

While the recovery is great, I'm being really REALLY careful with it and not overworking my upper-body these days.


----------



## Built (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, thanks. I'm gradually noticing it settling down, taking it one day at a time, but yeah, it sucks. LOL. I HATE injuries, I invariably take them as personal insults. 

Thanks for the note.


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Built! How you feeling? I am sorry to hear about your injury! .. I haven't been on here for months now.. things are good to go now.. But I sticked to my plan and met my 1'st goal..


----------



## Built (Aug 1, 2009)

Sara - I'm getting close to better enough to start logging workouts again, thanks for dropping by to say hi - and I am SO stoked to hear of your goal being hit! I'll go see what you've posted!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Built,

This it news to me also about a herniated disk. Godspeed girl


----------



## Built (Aug 1, 2009)

I shall have to update folks. The long version will come soon - the short version is an x-ray, a ct-scan, an MRI, a bone scan, several thousand dollars' worth of physio and some really unpleasant drugs. I have a herniated disc and osteoarthritis in my c-spine. The disc is pressing on a nerve in my left arm and lat, and for a little while I lost fine motor control of my right hand. 

I'm back though.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2009)

How much soft tissue work does your physio do directly for your lats.  Especially grasping the lateral/free border and rolling and manipulating the tissue for trigger points and ischemia?

patrick


----------



## Built (Aug 1, 2009)

I haven't gone in for physio in about three weeks, but she hasn't. I'll ask her about this next time I go in.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2009)

Built said:


> Sara - I'm getting close to better enough to start logging workouts again...!


close enough to ahem...get an RDL video????


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2009)

Built said:


> I haven't gone in for physio in about three weeks, but she hasn't. I'll ask her about this next time I go in.



Because the lats perform both internal rotation and extension of the shoulder, it puts them in a prime position to place tension on the brachial plexus when there are trigger points (latent or active) or high amounts of tissue tension and ischemic build up.  Just something else to check.

patrick


----------



## nkira (Aug 1, 2009)

Waiting for long version......




Built said:


> I shall have to update folks. The long version will come soon - the short version is an x-ray, a ct-scan, an MRI, a bone scan, several thousand dollars' worth of physio and some really unpleasant drugs. I have a herniated disc and osteoarthritis in my c-spine. The disc is pressing on a nerve in my left arm and lat, and for a little while I lost fine motor control of my right hand.
> 
> I'm back though.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2009)

Built said:


> I'm back though.


Good to see you in great spirits again.


----------

